# I Missed!!!!!Arrghhh...



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The first rooster, the next two didn't get away. I was very pleased with my dog this morning, he was all over the birds. They were holding up in some of the thickest, nastiest stuff I have ever hunted.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice drake pheasants!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome, check out the tails on those birds. Good job dude, public or private?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Awesome, check out the tails on those birds. Good job dude, public or private?


Public land


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Dam FM nice birds!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

nice picture


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Man, those roosters aged right. Congratulations! 8)

I shot a pair of wild young roosters with about ten inch tails today. Put ten hens in the air and about a million miles on the boots to make it happen.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Hope I get to shoot a HUGE **** soon!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> nice drake pheasants!!


AKA, as a **** bird or rooster!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Those are some pretty birds!


----------

